# Lathe tailstock and how to measure for drilling



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

For a long time I rigged up a clamp and a mag base indicator for measuring when drilling or bores that are critical. Being all round casting on the tailstock it was cumbersome. Finally set up and designed a bracket and a ram stop. Without removing it I can pop the chucks out or the small turret. Plus now I can use a 2" indicator too. With a few parts I need to make shortly this will be a real timesaver. I do have DRO for the Lathe too but still have not installed yet. All time. At lease I got the DRO installed on the mill over a year ago. 

BTW the lathe is a South Bend 70s era Heavy 10.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Kovacjr said:


> For a long time I rigged up a clamp and a mag base indicator for measuring when drilling or bores that are critical. Being all round casting on the tailstock it was cumbersome. Finally set up and designed a bracket and a ram stop. Without removing it I can pop the chucks out or the small turret. Plus now I can use a 2" indicator too. With a few parts I need to make shortly this will be a real timesaver. I do have DRO for the Lathe too but still have not installed yet. All time. At lease I got the DRO installed on the mill over a year ago.
> 
> BTW the lathe is a South Bend 70s era Heavy 10.


Jason,

Outstanding idea! AND yet so simple . If you don't mind, I'd like to "borrow" your idea for my 12X36 inch Craftsman Commercial lathe (circa mid-70's). South Bend lathes are "bullet-proof".


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a nice solution--usually I just end up putting some masking tape around the drill bit--this is much better.

Keith


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Gary, Simple. Only took me 5 years owning the lathe to do it. And about 4-5 hours in the shop working and figuring it out mostly as I was going. Hardest part was where and how to mount the indicator that was out of the way of the lock along with the handle. Then needed to clear the tailstock when I had on the turret too. I also have a full bed turret but I've not yet used it. Pretty well stocked up on turret tooling too, just haven't made a production where I needed to set it up yet.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Kovacjr said:


> Yes Gary, Simple. Only took me 5 years owning the lathe to do it. And about 4-5 hours in the shop working and figuring it out mostly as I was going. Hardest part was where and how to mount the indicator that was out of the way of the lock along with the handle. Then needed to clear the tailstock when I had on the turret too. I also have a full bed turret but I've not yet used it. Pretty well stocked up on turret tooling too, just haven't made a production where I needed to set it up yet.


Jason,

My apologies......should have stated "elegantly simple". I had been in the machine trades for over 45 years before my retirement. I've seen many "Rube Goldberg" setups to accomplish what you did on your lathe. Yours IS the best I've seen .


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, didn't mean it that way. I was being sarcastic. It is pretty simple in regards to design and manufacture. Issue is finding time to do things like this.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

A Dowel rod, take the bit you are drilling in the piece, and taking a appropriate diameter for the bit, drill a hole in the middle, (on the lathe) cut to desired length, works great , easy, and cheap. And easy to adjust.
Dennis


----------

